# display box plans with lift



## knuttypine (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello, I thought this would be an easy plan to find, but, google and dogpile the internet and search of this forum so far no luck.

I need to produce some boxes, similar in function as the pen lift boxes. The pen turners make a pen presentation box that when you lift the lid the pen is lifted up and displayed.

my need is a little more construction intensive than the simply routed box with lid lift.

I need to display - lift pretty good sized salt water custom made premium fishing lure and when you close the lid the lure safely tucks away back in the really nice box.

I have the equipment and nice wood but no plans and really would prefer not to reinvent or start completly from scratch. The box is easy enough but the integral lift is what I would like to borrow from others experience.

Any help with plans or links would be very appreciated. and Thank you. 

Fleas Navidad (from the shop dog)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler sells these boxes; you may need to buy one and reverse engineer it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think something this line would be what you want, then just redo as you want. 
Pen Storage Box Woodworking Plan, Office Gift Project Plan | WOOD Store


----------



## knuttypine (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you, good advice and have looked at that but the problem with my lack of engineering skills is that a pen lift is easy and simple as it is just a tip up of a slim item while the fishing lure has much more depth/height on the elevation view that needs to go up and down all within the coffin like confines of a recto-cube box shape. I can do the pen lift but having difficulty with the new challenge of getting a lure shape up and down in such a relatively small area. Thanks all. Still welcome additional suggestions.


----------



## knuttypine (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you, good advice and have looked at that for clue to solution but the fishing lure has much more depth/height on the elevation view that needs to go up and down all within the coffin like confines of a box shape. I can do the pen lift but having difficulty with the new challenge of getting a lure shape up and down in such a relatively small area. Thanks you. Still welcome additional suggestions.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Doubt this will help but grabbed my attention today to bookmark.


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

I think maybe you're looking for something more along these lines.
ShopNotes Magazine - No. 102 Table of Contents
Look at the third picture on the left.

FYI..I Googled "cantilever tool box"

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------

